# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Câu Member , bán trục Z mini giá siêu rẻ

## Nam CNC

Đã từng đăng trên thế giới cnc, nhưng chưa ai kịp xem thì bị xóa mất tiêu.
     Bộ Z gồm 
-------thanh trượt 15 , 1 block dài của germany,
-------Vismebi 2mm, phi 8mm, ụ đỡ AK8 , đi theo nguyên bộ của NSK.
-------tặng kèm em khớp nối 6-7 luôn nha.
    Bộ Z cực kì chắc chắn và chính xác, dư sức cho anh em gá con spindle 1.5kw nhé.





       Giá rất ngon 1tr..... ( đi mua vật tư về chưa kịp ráp là hết 1tr hehehe) giá này chưa bao gồm ship, nếu ship cho em 100K nhé.
       Giao dịch OK ủng hộ diễn đàn mới này 200K nha.
       Nam 0908415648 .... mại dzô.

----------

Boyred2000, CBNN, CKD, quangnguyen89ck

----------


## kametoco

chưa thấy thông tin hành trình đc bao nhiêu a Nam ơi

----------


## Khoa C3

Dự hộ bác kametoco tý: ray có 4 bắt ốc -> dài ~200, cái block dài ~80 =>> hành trình ~ 120mm, động cơ bán hàng đẹp và giá cũng đẹp thế này, lăn tăn hành trình làm chi cho mệt.

----------


## Nam CNC

Công nhận cái ông Khoa này dự đoán như thần, hành trình chính xác là 115mm hehehe, cảm ơn bác Khoa nhiều nha. Tối nay rãnh , rã nguyên cái hộp số harmonic để viết bài cho anh em xem, và còn nhiều món nữa, em sẽ viết dần dần, mời anh em theo dõi và bàn luận nha

----------


## mpvmanh

Mat bich size 23 stepper motor co duoc ko anh Nam?

----------


## Nam CNC

Quên, mình thiết kế cho động cơ bước nema 23 ( size 23 hay kích thước mặt bích 56 đó các bác ) thấy cái món này xôm tụ , thôi thì em chơi cho tới luôn, mở hàng may mắn , em tặng con động cơ bước 56x75 của japan luôn cho nó máu, bán lỗ luôn cho anh em.

----------


## mpvmanh

> Quên, mình thiết kế cho động cơ bước nema 23 ( size 23 hay kích thước mặt bích 56 đó các bác ) thấy cái món này xôm tụ , thôi thì em chơi cho tới luôn, mở hàng may mắn , em tặng con động cơ bước 56x75 của japan luôn cho nó máu, bán lỗ luôn cho anh em.


1 block lieu co du chinh xac de che truc x may tien cnc mini ko anh. Neu chuan em muc con nay. Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

không biết à, nhưng block này là block dài, rất cứng vững, made in germany mà, cứ thử đi rồi biết, mà nè, ai ham hố múc đi nghen, chứ người khác mua thì bực mình lắm à. Hàng của Nam CNC nhiều người dùng rồi chỉ khen không chê hehehehe.

----------


## mpvmanh

> không biết à, nhưng block này là block dài, rất cứng vững, made in germany mà, cứ thử đi rồi biết, mà nè, ai ham hố múc đi nghen, chứ người khác mua thì bực mình lắm à. Hàng của Nam CNC nhiều người dùng rồi chỉ khen không chê hehehehe.


Ok. Em mo hang cho anh con nay, vai bua nua em chuyen tien.
Anh chon cho em co stepper nao ngon ngon nhe thanks.

----------


## hoangmobiado

Em lấy cái trục Z anh Nam cao nhé.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

anh Nam chờ em với chứ. đề 3 gì mạnh quá sao em có hàng mà theo  :Frown: ( :Mad:

----------


## CBNN

rồi xong !!! mình chậm chân mất rùi , hay lẻn vào nhà a Nam chôm luôn ta?

----------


## Nam CNC

thông báo anh em, từ hôm qua mình đã nhận đặt gạch qua dt rồi, 2h chiều nay khách qua lấy, nhưng đến 2h30 mà khách không đến lấy thì xem như theo thứ tự bác Mạnh gì đó mua hàng nha.

----------


## mpvmanh

Bac Nam ah em dat hang roi nha,Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cảm ơn anh em quan tâm, giao dịch thành công, Bác CNC PRO lần sau gặp em đóng 200K cho diễn đàn nhé.

----------


## CNC PRO

Nhân danh diễn đàn cám ơn sự ủng hộ của bác Nam CNC.
 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------

